# smoker help



## campy189 (Mar 13, 2009)

I just got a commercial food warming oven for FREE!!!! I thought I might be able to modify it into a smoker. But I need some help. Not sure what I need to do. It has a little box that goes in the bottom of the box with am element. I would prefer to change it over to a propane style smoker. this commerial warming oven looks like a large frig, it's about 7 feet tall. Any ideas that you all may have would be great.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Well it sounds like it may already have everything you need? What you want is steady heat between 180-250F. So does it have a controller that you can change the temp? or is it a fixed temp? 

If it doesn't have a knob where you can adjust the temp it would be as easy as buying a controller and wiring it in to control the element.

Some aftermarket controller go for as little as $90 (for a good reliable one).

Then add a large cookie sheet as a drip pan, and maybe add a metal bowl above the element filled with water.

Any pictures would help figure out what you have to work with.


----------



## huntallday (Nov 26, 2007)

You should be able to find about everything you need right here:http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/index.php?


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

there are enough of us here that there is no need to go to another web site...

I can recommend aftermarket smoker controllers if your unit doesn't have one.


----------

